# Devastated



## Copper44 (Sep 25, 2004)

Prayers for you and your family at this difficult time. So sorry for your loss.


----------



## FishManDan (Mar 24, 2013)

Sorry to hear of your loss. It is so hard to lose a child from your family.


----------



## deepwoods (Nov 18, 2002)

Prayers going out for your family. I am sorry.


----------



## Diehard fisherman (Mar 4, 2015)

You and your family are in my prayers. I don't know if you are a believer or not but just know that where God has him is better than anything this world can offer. God bless and stay strong


----------



## sparky107 (Jan 15, 2005)

Very sorry for your loss. Prayers for you and your family.

Sent from my SM-P550 using Tapatalk


----------



## toto (Feb 16, 2000)

Oh man that is awful, so sorry to hear this. Really I don't know what to say


----------



## Stand By (Jan 23, 2015)

So sorry for your loss. It was an uncle that helped fulfill my needs for the great outdoors. It's a different kind of relationship. Like a dad without any baggage.

Sorry the late post.


----------



## Wobble (Sep 13, 2004)

Prayers sent, unexplainable loss I am sure. I have nephews and can't imagine. So sorry for you and your family.


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

So sorry to hear, just caught the thread ...prayers to you and the family.


----------



## Gone Coastal (Apr 28, 2003)

andyotto said:


> View attachment 262146
> View attachment 262147
> View attachment 262148
> View attachment 262149
> ...


My family is praying for yours.
Hope of being with him again someday. Sincerely , Pat and family.


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

Andy I'm sorry to hear this. I will pray for the peaceful repose of your nephew's soul.


----------

